# Looking for wholesale Tshirt Supply



## mondtster (May 22, 2014)

Looking for info on companies that I can check into for my future needs. Soon I will be starting my own fitness company and would like to make shirts for Branding. Needs to be a comfortable, breathable, and durable material.

Any info into who or where to look would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Start your homework here: 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/find-w...r-imprintable-products/t82017.html#post483825

See what looks good, order samples, test, test, test, then decide.


----------

